# Maximum eines Arrays bestimmen



## Mattz (14. Nov 2022)

```
public void max(int[] a2) {
        int max=a2[0];
        for(int j=0; j<a2.length; j++) {
            if (max<a2[j]);
                max=a2[j];
        }
        System.out.println("Das Maximum ist: " + max);
        System.out.println();
    }
```
Ich habe als Aufgabe bekommen das Maximum eines Arrays zu bestimmen nun bin ich bei dem Code hier angekommen. Jedoch gibt mir mein Programm nicht das Maximum aus sondern die letzte Stelle des Arrays und ich finde meinen Fehler nicht.


----------



## httpdigest (14. Nov 2022)

Entferne das Semikolon am Ende von `if (max<a2[j]);`

Korrekt eingerückt/formatiert (z.B. mit einer vernünftigen IDE) würde dein Code so aussehen:

```
public void max(int[] a2) {
        int max = a2[0];
        for (int j=0; j<a2.length; j++) {
            if (max < a2[j])
                ; // <- mache nichts. Das leere Statement.
            max = a2[j];
        }
        System.out.println("Das Maximum ist: " + max);
        System.out.println();
    }
```


----------



## Mattz (14. Nov 2022)

httpdigest hat gesagt.:


> Entferne das Semikolon am Ende von `if (max<a2[j]);`
> 
> Korrekt eingerückt/formatiert (z.B. mit einer vernünftigen IDE) würde dein Code so aussehen:
> 
> ...


Danke, hätte dieses Semikolon wahrscheinlich nie gefunden


----------



## mihe7 (14. Nov 2022)

Mattz hat gesagt.:


> Danke, hätte dieses Semikolon wahrscheinlich nie gefunden


Och, das passiert Dir ein paarmal und je nach damit verbundenem Schmerz siehst Du sowas künftig wesentlich schneller


----------

